# newly certified coder



## carla1.thomas@gmail.com (Dec 31, 2014)

I just received my certification in medical coding a few weeks ago. I am in Wilmington, NC, and I am looking to work in either a doctor's office or medical group. I would appreciate any suggestions anyone may have. Thank you!


----------



## AB87 (Jan 1, 2015)

Indeed.com


----------



## gaoliver1987@gmail.com (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope it doesn't turn out this way for you, Carla, but chances are you could be waiting a very long time for your first coding job. The managers in this field today all want you to have years of coding experience before they will hire you. They will even let a job go unfilled rather than bring on someone entry level that they would have to train.


----------



## carla1.thomas@gmail.com (Jan 2, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your responses. I am currently looking for work in a medical office. I am also looking for other ways that I might gain experience in medical coding. I am waiting for someone to get back to me about how I can go about getting involved with Project Xtern. I have a few things "in the works" . . . just waiting for a response back from those who I contacted a few days ago. Happy New Year! 

Carla


----------



## lynikabrown (Jan 3, 2015)

Carla there is hope! I passed the CPC exam Dec 14 and on Dec 30 I was officially offered a Coding Tech I position!!! I credit a lot of that to me networking like crazy and having worked in a doctor's office(pediatrics) beforehand. I will be starting my new job in about 2 weeks. Keep hope alive!!!


----------

